# Obrigado and Gracias



## panjabigator

I sent Outsider a message and in it I asked him about the word obrigado:


> Obrigado! (Btw...I am very fascinated by this word, obrigado...it is not what I expected since I know spanish...I expected a word similar to Gracias. Do you know the etymology of this word or should I make a thread?)



Outsider replied





> It's not as  mysterious as it seems. English has a cognate, "obliged". "Muito obrigado" = much obliged.



Anyway, here is what I wanted to know.  Did Portuguese have a word that is similar to the Spanish 'gracias' that has perhaps fallen out of use, or is that the only way there ever was to thank someone?


----------



## jazyk

I don't know about the past, but as far as I can tell, Portuguese has always used obrigado.

The language does have something similar to gracias: graças, and it can be used like this: Devemos dar graças ao Senhor.

Besides obrigado, you can also thank somebody using grato or agradecido, but those are less common ways.


----------



## Vanda

obrigado - from Latin obligatu, part. past of v. lat. obligare.

We have a Pt word _graças_ that with a little of  good will ) can be related to gracias. 
graça - ação de agradecer; agradecimento(s), reconhecimento 
- acción de agradecimiento; agradecimientos(s), reconocimiento
Ex.: Dar graças a Deus - dar gracias a Dios.
Render graça aos nossos salvadores - Rendir gracias a nuestros salvadores.

(Mi español es realmente pobre.  )

Pero, por una cuestión de uso, decimos siempre " obrigado " para agradecer formalmente  (?) a alguien.


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you all!  I don't think saying  "obligado" would be the same in Spanish then!


----------



## moura

Por vezes diz-se "agradecido", isoladamente, em vez de "obrigado" ou "obrigada".
Também se diz (mais escrito) estou grato ou grata. Nas cartas, costuma-se dizer "antecipadamente grato por qualquer coisa", a concluir o texto antes dos cumprimentos. 
Não sei se alguma destas expressões terá a ver alguma coisa com a etimologia por detrás de "gracias".


----------



## Vanda

Moura, não é que eu havia me esquecido disto? 
Yes, we do say "agradecido" sometimes and also grato. Here I go look for the origins....

grato - from Latin gratu.

But _agradecido _- participle of agradecer....


----------



## moura

OLá Vanda,

Lembrei-me do "grato" (ou "grata") porque costumo utilizar em cartas e em e-mails mais profissionais.Acho que fica bem no final (quando se pede qualquer coisa antes, claro )


Ups! Afinal o Jazyk já tinha referido o "grato". A César o que é de César (lamento não saber dizer em latim )


----------



## jazyk

Vejo que nenhuma das duas leu o que escrevi. (Queria colocar a carinha de triste, mas de repente se sumiu!)


----------



## moura

Jazik

Transmissao de pensamentos! Estava a acabar o meu edit, ouvi um "glup" (mensagem nova a chegar) e quando fui ver a sua mensagem já tinha chegado.
Não fique triste. Como vê, há sempre segundas leituras


----------



## MarcB

moura said:
			
		

> OLá Vanda,
> 
> Lembrei-me do "grato" (ou "grata") porque costumo utilizar em cartas e em e-mails mais profissionais.Acho que fica bem no final (quando se pede qualquer coisa antes, claro )
> 
> 
> Ups! Afinal o Jazyk já tinha referido o "grato". A César o que é de César (lamento não saber dizer em latim )


grato also exists in Spanish and obligado= obliged in English but it is less used. graças= gracias but used mainly in refernce to God. Similar languages evolve separately and therefor even if they have words in common some become less used and others become more prominant.


----------



## Vanda

Li sim Jazyk, só que meu post saiu pouco depois (na minha cabeça) do seu, ou então estava com duas páginas abertas, como sói ser, de modo que quando li o seu, eu já tinha colocado o meu!


----------



## 123o4

Vanda said:
			
		

> obrigado - from Latin obligatu, part. past of v. lat. obligare.
> 
> We have a Pt word _graças_ that with a little of good will ) can be related to gracias.
> graça - ação de agradecer; agradecimento(s), reconhecimento
> - acción de agradecimiento; agradecimientos(s), reconocimiento
> Ex.: Dar graças a Deus - dar gracias a Dios.
> Render graça aos nossos salvadores - Rendir gracias a nuestros salvadores.
> 
> (Mi español es realmente pobre.  )
> 
> Pero, por una cuestión de uso, decimos siempre " obrigado " para agradecer formalmente (?) a alguien.


 
Permita-me, Vanda, no Brasil usamos também "agradecido"
como sinônimo de "obrigado", mas é pouco usado.
Just a clue, bye


----------



## Vanda

Permito sim, 123o4.  É que me escapuliu! (aqui é necessário fazer o gesto e dar o tom do Chaves!)


----------



## Tomby

Esta tarde no programa "Portugal em Directo" da RTP deram uma reportagem sobre uma Viagem Medieval (evento) que se comemora nestes dias na cidade de Santa Maria de Feira em Portugal e ouvi a seguinte frase: "_Então, por mercê de Dom X_ (não me lembro do nome)". 
Num princípio entendi "por mercedo" mas verifiquei que esta palavra não existe em português. Suponho que quer significar "Então, graças a Dom X .....". 
Gostaria de saber se é muito habitual em português dizer "por mercê de..."


----------



## Vanda

Tombatossals,

Mais ou menos.  
Dizemos: _estar à mercê da providência_, por exemplo. (sob a dependência).

Mercê de (graças a, em virtude de): * Crianças estão a mercê de sistema educativo precário*
** 
mercê (favor, benefício): _Espero que me conceda esta mercê_.
Há outros usos, também. 

Já na expressão  _por mercê_, que eu me lembre, é mais usada ao se referir a Deus, ou então, a reis portugueses (dê uma _googada_ em _por mercê_) e quero crer que, de vez em quando, alguém há de usá-la.


----------



## moura

Mercê utilizava-se também no tratamento em directo a alguém de uma posição social superior. Conforme refere esta página web: 
"Ao tempo dos governos por "Direito Divino", os cargos eram considerados sagrados e toda autoridade representava a autoridade divina. Então, o povo comum preferiu, de modo mais prático, enaltecer uma qualidade nos poderosos que lhe interessava mais de perto: a "misericórdia" ou "mercê" das autoridades. Daí dirigir-se o povo às pessoas mais importantes por "Vossa Mercê"." 

Também com o sentido de "graça divina", existe o nome próprio Mercês associado a Maria: Maria das Mercês - é um nome antigo, mas tenho uma prima com cerca de vinte anos que se chama assim.


----------



## panjabigator

Tal vez sea mejor si se mueva este hielo al otro foro de portuguese y espanol.


----------



## Chriszinho85

I remember reading this thread a while back and recently a question came to mind.  What about the use of "valeu"?  Would you all say that it is an informal way to say "thank you" or is it used only by a certain group of people (like young people, for example)?


----------



## Vanda

No Chris, people of all ages say *valeu*. And yes, nowadays it is an informal way to thank, for sure! I had completely forgot this expression! Valeu.


----------

